# FISH PICS



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice pictures!!!
your Pike cichilds look amazing


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice pics

i like that butterfly fish


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wooow thats are verry nice fich


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great, as always


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Eye spy with my little eye...... a butterfly fish!!

One of the coolest fish I ever owned!

Great looking tank!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice collection, great variety!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that is one sweet tank and fish


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks guys. There are three different tanks pictured here. The 10g a 20g and a 90g


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool.

I'm sure you mentioned it in another thread, but how did you do the "rock" background?

I like the catfish best!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

acestro: I got it on clearance at my LFS even on 50% clearance i think it still ran me $20-$25. I think it is polystyrene but I'm not sure. It was for a lizard enclosure but I have had it up and running for close to 2 years and had no problems. I had to silicone it in and carve a notch out for the filter and intake tube. It was also sized for a 20g tank so I had to trim the length but not the height.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Hot Tank


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i wonder if i can get a butterfly fish with my shits


----------

